# Clamping flat piece to one with 30 degree angle?



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm working on a project that requires gluing a flat piece of wood to a piece cut at a 30 degree angle (the photos show the angled piece of wood which will have the flat piece glued onto it). For the life of me, I can't figure out how to clamp the two pieces together. The angle throws everything off.

Does anyone know how to do this? I would appreciate any tips.

Thanks!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you have a brad nailer?


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

A couple questions and observations first. What is the size and shape of the piece to be attached? The surface you are gluing it to is end grain. It might hold. For a while. But gluing end grain usually doesn't end well.

Not knowing anything about the piece being attached, I would have opted for using a loose tenon like dowels or a domino.

Once you proved some additional info, I'm sure someone here will give you a solution.


----------



## RedWoodworker (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes, I have a brad nailer.

That's a good point about end grain, I hadn't thought of it. Here is a photo of the piece that will be glued on. Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can nail in little brads by hand and clip off the ends in order to keep it from slipping around. Try it on some scrap.

To clamp on the angle you need to use a wedge to bring the clamp faces into parallel, so to speak. Clamp the wedge to the work piece at points you've excavated so the smaller clamps have a good bearing surface. Then you'll clamp the whole rig to the angled part.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Drive a couple of screws through it.


----------



## Emanon (Nov 27, 2018)

Try some rubber bands, 2 vertically and one horizontally to cinch the other two.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

You don't say how much strength the finished assembly must have but, as mentioned above, glueing end grain will not be the best. A simple biscuit or dowel in the joint will add a lot. Then, glue it with epoxy. This will minimize the need for extensive clamping.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

THIS is what I use hand-screw clamps for…

Clamp one on the shank such that a corner of one of jaw beams lines up with a plane through and perpendicular to the middle of the joint face. Then use other clamps to clamp the 2nd workpiece to that corner of the hand screw.

The other clamps don't need to be hand screws, but should be able to stay on a corner, so the swivel screw end of a c-clamp would not be good on the corner of the hand screw, but the jaw end would.

If a small biscuit would not protrude through the other piece, I would suggest one to re-enforce the glue joint. End grain, even at 45 degrees, does not hold well with just glue. Not many things I use biscuits for, but a situation like this is one.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Drive a couple of finish nails into the upright a little, the clip them of and 1/8" or less. Put glue on the top piece and tap it onto the nail nubs. Then apply a clamp, or bands, or something that will apply some pressure. Or use a pin nailer if you've got one. I use mine all the time. It uses 23 gauge nails that look like needles and virtually can't be seen after. And it's amazing how well they hold.


----------

